# Review of Thunderclap V3 M



## Xelonite (May 17, 2022)

I don't really know what other, more expensive cubes feel like other than the Tornado V2. It's a crazy fast cube when you loosen it, but extremely unstable. I went to TheCubicle, and as soon as he turned my cube once, he said "this is too loose." and then he popped out a corner. XD I like the magnet strength, it's pretty loose when turning fast but quite strong when slowly turning. I am currently (and oddly) maining it over my Tornado V2 M, which will be exchanged for the WRM Maglev quite soon. I just like how it feels a bit better. Corner cutting is pretty close to premium if loosened a bit out of the box. Not sure what else to say other than that!


----------



## CubeStopCubing (Aug 7, 2022)

I made a video about this cube a while ago... You should check it out and maybe consider subscribing and sharing with your friends!


----------

